# Custom Grips



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Has anyone done buisness with this guy?

http://www.thedaxshop.com/index.html

Considering having him make a set of grips for my Kimber.

Thanks


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

He's got some really nice looking grips! I like the Birdshead maple grips. You don't see many of those for sale.


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Yea I'm looking for a set of grips thats totally custom and gives me bragging rights of saying, "there is no other set of grips like these, anywhere"

What I was considering was the Bloodwood with the dragon scales with an inlayed eagle globe and anchor. 

I sent a him an email yesterday with no response today. I'll keep you all updated on his customer service


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Let us know how your experience goes. If it's good, I just may buy a couple of sets..........one for the Defender and one for the Commander.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Some of those look really nice. I would like to know of anyone that has any business with that guy. I have don't a lot with an old guy that makes some really nice 1911 grips and sells on eBay.

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/rapala771_W0QQ_trksidZp3911Q2ec0Q2em301?_trksid=p3911.c0.m301

That's his eBay store. He really gets in some nice woods. anyone with a 1911 will want to see what he has. I have a set of buckeye burl on a PT1911. He ships fast and they are really well made.:smt033


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Some of those look really nice. I would like to know of anyone that has any business with that guy. I have don't a lot with an old guy that makes some really nice 1911 grips and sells on eBay.
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/rapala771_W0QQ_trksidZp3911Q2ec0Q2em301?_trksid=p3911.c0.m301
> 
> That's his eBay store. He really gets in some nice woods. anyone with a 1911 will want to see what he has. I have a set of buckeye burl on a PT1911. He ships fast and they are really well made.:smt033


yea those look really good too. Its hard to find a good set for a compact 1911. I'm really looking for something rare and a good conversation piece.

Still no reply from my email from this guy. I'm hoping to hear something today.


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

still no reply today, will try to resend the email tomorrow. No phone number to call, maybe he's busy making grips for other customers


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

SGTRick1775 said:


> still no reply today, will try to resend the email tomorrow. No phone number to call, maybe he's busy making grips for other customers


Either way, that's still not good customer service in my book. Personally, I would already be looking elsewhere.

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That eBay gut if you email him will work deals out with you. My user name there is shooter1911a1. You tell him I sent you he might do you even better.

He's an old guy that gets some really rare woods. I have no idea where he gets them but every time I look again he has more and more. Here's my PT1911 with some Buckeye burl and a Para with some wild cocobolo grips that I got off him.


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

I can't argree with you more Devils, I'm going to give him a couple more days because from the pictures it looks like he does some really good work. I resent the email today and still nothing. If I get nothing by monday I am going to contact the ebay guy. I'm really wanting a rare wood with a Marine Corps touch. 

Theres nothing I cannot stand more than bad customer service, and when I do get good customer service I am sure to tell everyone I know to do buisness with them.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I got to talking to a friend about those grips and he says he knows him. He used to sell on eBay under the name spdrman...with a number after it but he can I both can't remember. I am looking to see if either of us nave his personal email around. My friend was doing business with him and reselling around here about a year ago.

Also I found this URL that I think might have something to do with that guy but I'm not sure. At any rate they have some nice grips on their site too.

http://www.gungripguys.com/

I'll keep looking to see if we can find any more info on that guy you are trying to reach though.

Lou


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Wow man thanks a lot Devils, I appreactiate it


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Just checked out the gripguys, they are really cheap compared to what I was expecting to spend on a set. This could be a good back up, I was also looking at the KYGrips gallery and the snakeskin is pretty interesting.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

This eBay seller is spdrmn1/ He is one of the guys at http://www.gungripguys.com and according to my friend might have something to do with that first site you looked at. He sells a few other things besides grips but has some really nice ones. You might want to see this store too

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/spdrmn1_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

have you heard of Esmeralda? Awesome work.

http://www.esmeralda.cc/


----------

